# 8 week old puppy walks funny...



## newpuppyfor6

We just got our puppy yesterday, from a good breeder with good references.

She weighs just 11.6 lbs, but she seems rolly. She will be 8 weeks tomorrow. The breeder said there were no runts in the litter, but looking at her weight, she seems a lot smaller than normal. 

I'm not sure if this is an issue, but she is walking funny. Like her back feet just don't want to work right. I take her out to potty and she wobbles around and then just kind of flops down on her one hip when she is done wobbling... she doesn't seem to be in pain or anything.

Any ideas? 
I'm not sure if this is normal or not... We've never had a GS before.


----------



## Fransheska

at 8 weeks? i wouldnt worry too much. puppies are just naturally chubby and clumsy lol 
maybe a video would help tho, if it really is a strange walk, it could be something more serious. 

a trip to the vet is prob a good idea


----------



## newpuppyfor6

i'll take a little video next time we go out. 
She'll be going to the vet for the microchip, so I'll definitely find out then.

Is her weight ok for her age?
I was looking at the charts, and wasn't exactly sure how to read it. At 2 mos, it says she should weigh 16.6 lbs, but I am not sure if that means at 8 weeks, or by the end of the second month....


----------



## DianaM

Do you have a photo of the pup and maybe of the parents? Does the breeder have a website? Some lines of GSD are very angulated at the rear and can be wobbly. Since you just got your pup, you should have a first vet visit coming up within a couple days, right? Make sure you go and ask your vet all these questions.


----------



## Sherush

Well Jesse is a male and when he was 8 weeks old he was the smallest of the males in the litter and was 14.5 lbs - he was fine and healthy.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Here's the dad:
http://royalair.org/codypics.html
Here's the mom:
http://royalair.org/anny.html

We'll be going to the vet this week, so I will definitely bring up my concerns. 

Here's a picture of her:









Here's a video of her little wobble: click the image. There are a couple more videos too... see how she kind of flops over on her turns? It just doesn't seem right....


----------



## Phay1018

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Her video definately shows some concern. Her gait is very off and she really shouldn't fall so constantly like that. 

On other note, her Sire is an extemely overside GSD, not what they are ment to be and that puts huge strain on his joints/hips and he can pass such on to his pups if they get to be that size. 

Secondly is the mom only 10 months old?? It looks like they bred her with just prelims instead of waiting for her to turn 2 years old and get her official OFA done, not a good thing. 

Let us know how she makes out at the vet


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

You haven't named her yet? 

I agree, her back legs are not working correctly and I too would be very concerned. I would be even more concerned that the breeder did not notice, unless all of the pups walk like this? 

According to the mother's DOB she was bred at less than a year old. That is very much NOT the mark of a good breeder!!!!!!!! The mother isn't even done growing yet and they have no idea whether or not she will have health problems, etc. Furthermore, the dad is absolutely huge!!!! He is about 50 pounds over the breed standard for males!!!!


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I haven't talked to the breeder yet. She was shipped to me from Iowa. I'll call her now. 
Have any idea what thie problem might be?
Can anyone look over the guarantee and see if this might be covered? 
We paid $1300 for this puppy plus shipping and that's a lot of money...

http://royalair.org/gaurentee%20royalair.htm


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Oh, and her name is Scout








I'm madly in love with her already and this is making me very sad.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I am not a vet but the energy level and difficulty of movement throw up huge red flags for me. I also don't know American show lines (which I'm guessing these dogs must be) so maybe this an extreme version of being down in the hocks????? 

I have raised quite a few foster puppies and pups of my own and even my pup who had bilateral hip dysplasia didn't have a gait that was that weak. 

It does look like your contract would cover a return but if you really love her and would like to keep her then you might think about asking for return of purchase price to cover vet care. A breeder could probably better advise you on that kind of thing though.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

No, I don't want to return her. 
Besides, the $400 for shipment isn't refundable, and the $400 to ship her back. The contract does state she isn't responsible for veterinary bills.... 

And i am thinking she definitely had to know something was up.... I mean, I have never had a GS pup before and saw something obviously wrong.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Does she have any pain if you move her back legs around? And do all of her joints move freely? 

Hopefully it is something that can be corrected with therapy. I think for now, getting her moving around as much as possible and strengthening those joints and muscles is key. Aqua therapy would be good too. Maybe you can swim her in the tub since she's so little!


----------



## Phay1018

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

If she isn't painful it could possibly be a neuro problem- esp since her energy level seems very low in the video. I'd definately get a full work up by the vet and even see a specialist if needed, esp since you are attached to this girl and plan to keep her. Since she's so young and you caught this so early, hopefully it's something that can be corrected/managed. You do need to fill the breeder in, if they are truly a good breeder they will want to know what is wrong so if it is genetic they can omit it. But as both Ruth and I said, there are some big red flags just from her Sire and Dam.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

There is something way wrong, I would say - I would be sending that video to the breeder immediately and having a long discussion with her. You paid way too much money to get a pup with those types of issues.

I don't think that is a hip issue honestly - I would say more of a spinal/neurological problem but the vet should be able to tell you more once she is examined. I would also get her into the vet asap for a complete diagnosis and they will probably refer you to a specialist for further testing. 

That breeder does not breed extreme angulated pups so I do not think it has anything to do with that. She is a LCGSD breeder and a breeder of large dogs.

That is so sad - she is cute as a button. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Liesje

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I have seen some gangly, cow hocked, wobbly puppies, but I dunno....if my pup did that I would be very concerned and have the breeder on the line immediately. Looks like she cannot even do a lap around the ottoman without tipping over. I'm sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

your little girl is unbelievably cute. I hope this all has a happy ending.

I think the "lack of energy" might just be a new pup in a new situation and a little overwhelmed.

I know with my pup I was/am very gui;ty of over thinking everything.

Quin is my first GS as well. Again best wishes.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

So cute, this makes me sad.

I wonder if something happened to her during shipment? 

Definitely take her to your vet on Monday. How she is walking is not right, she can't turn without falling.

BTW, my heavy bones DDR pup was 12lb at 8 weeks, not too much heavier.


----------



## trudy

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

this poor pup is definitely not American show lines but BYB pet oversize lines. I would personally spend the $400 and return this pup before I got any more attached. I think you are going to have too much heart break with this cute puppy and your children will be upset and you will be poor and have no dog. Better to return her and do some more knowledgable research and buy better. My heart goes out to you and your children.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Oh, she has energy. We had just woke her up for that vidoe. She zooms around the house... hops like a rabbit, sort of. She gets into everything. barks and chases out bog old dane. She has low energy sometimes, when she's tired, but I don't think more than our great dane pup had at that age. 

She does cry a lot... but it doesn't seem to be a cry of pain. I dunno.... 

I'll be going to the vet. And discussing my options with the breeder if, in fact, there is something wrong with her. I'm not sure what we'll choose to do yet. I guess it depends on the severity of what might be wrong. 

FWIW, I don't think she's a backyard breeder. There are quite a few breeders of old fashioned german shepherds. My husband grew up with them. It's not like she's just freak breeding them... But what do I know. I just see people scream BYB at everything, when that can really hurt a good breeder.


----------



## Liesje

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6
> FWIW, I don't think she's a backyard breeder. There are quite a few breeders of old fashioned german shepherds. My husband grew up with them. It's not like she's just freak breeding them... But what do I know. I just see people scream BYB at everything, when that can really hurt a good breeder.


The "old fashion" GSD was in fact much smaller, finer boned, and more agile than GSDs from almost every line today.

I have yet to find a reputable breeder with competitive dogs that is breeding GSDs anywhere near the size of the one in the link. The size of the dogs, the way they were promoted, the lack of training and titling, the price, the contract....sorry but pretty much everything you've posted so far throws up huge red flags. But, like you said you have the dog and love her so I would see what the vet says and go from there...


----------



## Lin

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Like Lies pointed out, the actual "old fashioned" GSD was much smaller than today's GSDs rather than larger. They were around 55 lbs and built more fine boned and malinois like than todays GSD. There is no such thing as an oversized old fashioned dog, no oversized "old" lines, just the lines from breeders breeding for larger and larger dogs. In my opinion this is wrong, if the breeder is throwing out the standard in one instance who is to say they are actually respecting the standard anywhere else. As people have pointed out, size wasn't even the only red flag from that breeders page.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I really thought we did the research. I am really disappointed... 
I don't even know what to do.... 

No matter how you look at it... we are out the $400 shipping here, $400 to ship back plus our $200 deposit. That's $1000 of the $1500 we paid to get her here, and we'll have no dog. 

Can she really do that? What if whatever is wrong with her isn't covered in the contract? Can people just sell "lemon" dogs with no repercussions?


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Before you get too upset about what some people on the internet say, take the puppy to your vet. She could have hurt herself in transit, could be anything. Nobody here can diagnose your dog from a one minute video.

Read your contract (I had a hard time reading your breeders contract becuase of all the star graphics). My puppy contract states anything wrong with my puppy other than pano (he has THAT), my breeder will pay for half or give a replacement pup and I get to keep my original pup.

Personally, I would call the breeder tomorrow. I don't know anything about the legality of shipping dogs - for me there would have to be serious trust to purchase a puppy sight unseen. I spent an hour with him before I handed over the check for the balance after my deposit and took my pup home.


----------



## Kava3

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

She almost walks like her back end got stepped on. I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I hope things come out okay for you and your beautiful pup.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6
> FWIW, I don't think she's a backyard breeder. There are quite a few breeders of old fashioned german shepherds. My husband grew up with them. It's not like she's just freak breeding them... But what do I know. I just see people scream BYB at everything, when that can really hurt a good breeder.


i just want to clarify that a BYB is not the same thing is a puppymill... so no one is accusing your breeder of being a puppymill. but no matter how you look at it - a "good breeder" is one that breeds to BETTER the breed - and not purposely go against the breeds standard.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6
> FWIW, I don't think she's a backyard breeder. There are quite a few breeders of old fashioned german shepherds. My husband grew up with them. It's not like she's just freak breeding them... But what do I know. I just see people scream BYB at everything, when that can really hurt a good breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> i just want to clarify that a BYB is not the same thing is a puppymill... so no one is accusing your breeder of being a puppymill. but no matter how you look at it - a "good breeder" is one that breeds to BETTER the breed - and not purposely go against the breeds standard.
Click to expand...

That makes sense. 

Thank you all for your help. She'll be going to the vet (hopefully monday). I will definitely update. 
I'm really pretty convinced something is wrong with her. I hope I am, and you are all wrong too.... but I came here because I suspected something wasn't right. I'll definitely let you all know.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:FWIW, I don't think she's a backyard breeder. There are quite a few breeders of old fashioned german shepherds. My husband grew up with them. It's not like she's just freak breeding them... But what do I know. I just see people scream BYB at everything, when that can really hurt a good breede


To put it bluntly, you shouldn't even have paid half of what you did for your pup.







"Old fashioned GSDs" were never grossly oversized dogs that resemble mastiff x GSD mixes. The REAL old fashioned GSDs were actually very much like (if not exactly like) today's European working line GSDs. But this is all water under the bridge now, you have what you have, live and learn.









I hope you can figure out what is wrong. This definitely does not look normal. 



> Quote:I really thought we did the research. I am really disappointed...
> I don't even know what to do....










Hope for the best. Call your breeder, see the vet, and go from there. Let us know how it goes! 

Just for comparison purposes, here are a couple GSDs from 40 and 70 years ago:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/187.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/2008.html

And some recent working line GSDs for comparison:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/410114.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/126419.html

And a so called "Old Fashioned GSD" whose sire was over 150 lbs!








http://www.largelonghairedgermanshepherds.com/3yrskkbossite.jpg

I'd love to see that dog do half of what a real GSD can do..


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

hopefully, whatever the problem is will be something that has some type of solution. to be honest, i wouldnt feel too good about what the end result would be if the puppy were sent back to that particular breeder. im probably too soft and one day with a pup would cause too much attachment to envision a scenario where i would return a pup. but we all have different tolerances for what we can handle in term of expenses, disruption to our personal lives, and the overall emotional toll it could take getting things right. 

im praying there is a good outcome from the vet visit. hopefully, some type of injury to the rear end that will heal or condition that can be dealt with via therapy. could it even be that she is just way behind the curve in her physical development??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Contact the breeder with your concerns and send the video. Then get to the vet ASAP to have them take a look also. Then you'll have some real information.

Good luck..


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I was kind of wondering the same thing actually about being hurt in shipment. I cannot believe that a breeder, who has been in business as long as Royalair has been, would knowingly ship a pup with an issue like that which is so clearly obvious. I know that she video's her pups and posts them on her site sometimes. Look at this litter's video, if there is one, and see if you can pick her out and see if she had an issue before shipment, that might help narrow down what happened.

Hopefully it is just a sore back or something simple and she will be right as rain with some rest and TLC.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Just checking in, wondering what the breeder said. 

This does not look neurological to me as much as spinal. I certainly hope she wasn't injured in transport.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

*bump* any news from the vet?


----------



## arycrest

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I hope you were able to get your baby to the vet today. If so, what did s/he say?


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*










I've been worried about your pup as well! Any news?


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I have been thinking about the curie myself. Hope you got a hold of your vet and breeder today.


----------



## aubie

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I know...the video made me so sad...the poor little pupper!

I've been hoping for some sort of good news...


----------



## Jake's Mom

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Still waiting for news?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

There was a discussion about the breeding of oversized dogs maybe 1-2yrs ago. With the number of females the breeder owns and co-owns they may be selling 80-200 puppies a year, depending on how often the females are bred and the size of the litter.
I see many red flags over the 4-foot "gait", breeding a 1yo puppy is just one of them. Oversized is just a fashion thing, the original old-fashioned GSDs are everything but oversized.

Poor sweet baby. I would be concerned what happens to her if she is returned.


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

????????????


----------



## aubie

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*








I'm afraid.


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Bump. Hoping no news is good news but have a bad feeling for this pup and family.


----------



## aubie

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid.


Ditto...


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Me too...


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

We saw the vet today. and he immediately saw what I saw. 
He did a few easy tests, reflexes, gathered up all her symptoms 
(only one symptom is the funny walk, though...)
He was pretty baffled too. We did hip and spine x-rays, which he read right away and didn't see any abnormalities at all. To be safe, the films are being sent to a vet radiologist because my vet said he doesn't normally do x-rays on pups that young, so could possibly miss something. 
He says he really doesn't suspect it's dysplasia, but there's no certainties about that until she's tested when she's older. 
Said that clear x-rays (especially of the spine) at least bought us time to watch and wait and see.... for a short while, at least. 

He did say, she might just grow out of it. 
He also said she didn't have any other neuro signs, all her reflexes were good, but if she doesn't improve or if she were to get worse, then the next step would be a neurologist. 

So I suppose we're still at square one!

I suppose we're pretty screwed. The guarantee requires a diagnosis. I honestly don't know what to do. 

Other than the walk, she's happy and seems healthy. Her heart sounded good, breathing was good, she woo'ed all the staff at the vets office. They all love her. 

We aren't rich, by any means.... and just spent $2000 diagnosing our Dane with his allergy issues and his new injections. Then on top of the cost of Scout, now we're faced with more vet bills.... 

I honestly don't know what to do. We're GOOD pet owners, we see vets regularly, we're responsible, we spay and neuter.... 
But we PAID hard earned money to be shipped a completely healthy dog. And we should NOT have to be at the vet for diagnosis of anything yet. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Phay1018

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

perhaps you can have your Breeder contact your vet or vis-versa and discuss the pup. If the breeder really cares, she should be willing to help out some with costs, worth a shot. 

You have to follow your heart with the pup as far as keeping her or returning her goes.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:But we PAID hard earned money to be shipped a completely healthy dog. And we should NOT have to be at the vet for diagnosis of anything yet.


I totally agree.







Have you contacted the breeder to explain what is going on? Don't just go by the written guarantee. A good breeder will be interested in what is going on and will be helpful and supportive. Good breeders are always there for their puppy buyers.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Thank goodness you got the vet evaluation even if it has not yielded much yet.

Went back through the thread.

Did you contact the breeder and send her the video? If not can you still contact her and send the vet evaluation as well? If you did, what was her response.

Really hope that this all works out well for you, your family and your puppy.




> Quote:
> 
> Can she really do that? What if whatever is wrong with her isn't covered in the contract? Can people just sell "lemon" dogs with no repercussions?


In several states, including Calif have pet "lemon" laws. I found out about them when having a "discussion" with someone wanting to return a puppy over their issue of wanting to breed down the road. So I looked it up when I got home that day cause I couldn't believe it and couldn't relate to returning a puppy under that guise.

Reading this thread, starting to have second thoughts about my first thoughts about that discussion. You may want to do a little research for your state and the breeder's. In some cases, it looks like it may call for reimbursing of vet costs and such. Did not loook at the guarantee you posted but this may be something to look into.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I'm glad you checked in and brought everyone UTD on your puppy. Let us know what your breeder says, Diana is right, you breeder should want to know what is going on with the pup and offer to help.

I hope she improves and that it was just a bad bruise or something from shipping. Another thought I had was maybe the breeder gave her a sedative for shipping and she's tipsy from that? Maybe she's just a clumsy pup. Crossing my fingers the xrays show nothing.

More pictures of the little cutie, please.


----------



## aubie

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Good news...kinda? Better than what I feared!

While it's frustrating and not what you expected at all, just think, you could be the right person for this pup. It may grow out of it, or it may need some help. But luckily it has caring owners who wouldn't do the horrible thing at the first sign of trouble.

She's adorable, keep us posted. our thoughts are with you and puppin!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I seriously doubt it's hip dysplasia. It just doesn't look like that. I'm glad it's not some sort of deformity or spinal issue. I agree it could be something as simple as bruising. I also understand how overwhelmed you must be to have to be doing all this testing on her at such a young age! 

What did the breeder say about how she walked when she was with her? Someone in this thread mentioned that your breeder routinely takes video so hopefully she has one of your pup's litter. I agree with everyone that you should talk to her about your puppy. I'm sure a responsible breeder would want to do right by their puppy!


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Thank you guys!! 

I did contact the breeder. She was nice. I sent a link to the video and she said it was really hard to tell from the short clip, she hadn't noticed anything before shipping the pup out, though. She said that if anything was wrong she'd refund partially to full amount... but I'm not sure if we need a diagnosis, or just going by what we have had to go through so far. 

The vet said something IS not right... her gait is obviously not normal. The underlying cause will hopefully be found out soon, but holy heck. 

I'll call the breeder again after we get the radiologists take on the x-rays. 

I love that little dog already. I can't imagine sending her back to be, oh, who knows what would happen to her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6Here's the dad:
> http://royalair.org/codypics.html
> Here's the mom:
> http://royalair.org/anny.html
> 
> We'll be going to the vet this week, so I will definitely bring up my concerns.
> 
> Here's a picture of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of her little wobble: click the image. There are a couple more videos too... see how she kind of flops over on her turns? It just doesn't seem right....


So pretty. That video is heartbreaking to see a puppy like that. 

Are you anywhere near a vet teaching hospital to see a neurologist and an orthopedic vet at the same time? 

Another question for people on the board-looking at the pup's mom-her tail set seems off-because I am staring at it possibly! And her leg positions in all the pictures are interesting, including a greyhound type sit-again-I am staring. And the dad has a very steep croup is it? To me anyway-again-I am not a structure person. 

Just some links-I like to have some familiarity with what they MIGHT be talking about with me-even if I am wrong completely about the system that is involved-and need to look something totally different up when I get home. 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/100416.htm is about the different inherited spinal cord issues I was wondering about hemivertebra? Probably because there is a dog named Atticus in the rescue stories section with it: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2554&S=1&SourceID=42

Continued best wishes for all you do with this puppy. It's hard to see a baby having trouble moving like a very old dog-this was a real heart hurter.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

But don't you think that would have been apparent on the x-ray to our vet?  He said the x-ray looked perfectly normal. She also doesn't have incontinence.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I asked on another thread about the cost of the MRI... $2400. I won't be able to afford that. 
I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6I asked on another thread about the cost of the MRI... $2400. I won't be able to afford that.
> I don't know what I'll do.


it varies, i've had one done on a full grown shepherd for $1200


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I would call the breeder again and ask for help with diagnostic testing. It is very apparent from the video you took that there is a serious problem there and since it's been apparent from the moment you got her the breeder should cover the testing. I would not be mean in approaching her but please be confident in asking for help. This is one of her adorable little puppies and if she cares about them as much as it says on her website then she will want to help you get the root of the problem. From a business perspective it also is in her benefit to support you and your puppy!


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

WSU is about a 4 hour drive from here. I could possibly see neuro and get an MRI there... make it a day trip, or something. That might save a few dollars. 
Especially since gas isn't too bad right now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I wasn't diagnosing, just looking at different things and possibilities. I would be googling all over the place trying to find some good solid information, get familiar with the terms, etc. so that when the vet is talking I would be prepared for what they were saying and could ask really good questions. 

I was looking at the breeder website again. I think that is a substantial business and that it would be a good thing for the breeder to help with costs plus the caring aspect. 

Are you near a vet teaching hospital where you can get multiple services involved and possibly (not probably) even meet up with people who can eyeball her without the MRI and diagnose? Saw your response-they usually are good about giving an estimate too. Even though







it's not usually what you want to hear. 

There is also Care Credit: http://www.carecredit.com


----------



## Smith3

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

:-\


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Don't be too sad for her... she has bouts of zooming all around the house too. That's the video of her at her extreme.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Glad that she is healthy and happy. Also happy that they did not find anything blatant and serious. I too hope that it just a bad bruise from shipping and that it heals and she gets all better.

I was thinking about something though, some people have issues with altitude from flights that effect their ears but have no idea if this could affect a pup but thought it might be worth bringing up as something to watch. It effects the middle ear and that would not show up easily from a vet exam. Middle ear issues can make you very dizzy and walk funny. Maybe ask your vet if you can try her on some Bonine (a car sickness pill - vet will have to tell you the dose) to see if it has any effect. It wont hurt her but may be worth a try to see if it is just some fluid in there from the flight that has her a bit off balance. But most definatley ask your vet first if that is something you might want to try. Just a thought.

I know a girl that has this issue with flying and Bonine helps her get through it.

She is the cutest puppy and I agree more pictures please.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Glad that she is healthy and happy. Also happy that they did not find anything blatant and serious. I too hope that it just a bad bruise from shipping and that it heals and she gets all better.

I was thinking about something though, some people have issues with altitude from flights that effect their ears but have no idea if this could affect a pup but thought it might be worth bringing up as something to watch. It effects the middle ear and that would not show up easily from a vet exam. Middle ear issues can make you very dizzy and walk funny. Maybe ask your vet if you can try her on some Bonine (a car sickness pill - vet will have to tell you the dose) to see if it has any effect. It wont hurt her but may be worth a try to see if it is just some fluid in there from the flight that has her a bit off balance. But most definatley ask your vet first if that is something you might want to try. Just a thought.

I know a girl that has this issue with flying and Bonine helps her get through it. My little two yr old grandson also has a terrible time with flying with his ears and this year I told my daughter to try the Bonine and it did help him get through his flight home after Xmas.

She is the cutest puppy and I agree more pictures please.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I looked at the mom's page. Did they just breed her only with OFA prelims?







And the male is 135 lbs... awful. 



> Quote:I was thinking about something though, some people have issues with altitude from flights that effect their ears but have no idea if this could affect a pup but thought it might be worth bringing up as something to watch. It effects the middle ear and that would not show up easily from a vet exam. Middle ear issues can make you very dizzy and walk funny. Maybe ask your vet if you can try her on some Bonine (a car sickness pill - vet will have to tell you the dose) to see if it has any effect. It wont hurt her but may be worth a try to see if it is just some fluid in there from the flight that has her a bit off balance. But most definatley ask your vet first if that is something you might want to try. Just a thought.


Good point. If it's due to the flight, though, wouldn't it be resolved by now?

I agree with the suggestion to seek a veterinary teaching hospital. Please do keep us updated, we're all rooting for your puppy!


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

puppies are clumbsy, but i would agree something isn't right. i would see a nuerologist. the pup does look like a big boned dog, and the parents are over standard in size.

other health problems can lead to neuro problems so i would investigate that.

debbie


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

i cant see returning the pup would have a good outcome. the breeder would have to do something with that pup, right? either find out what is wrong herself at her expense, or....heaven forbid. optimally, there should be help from the breeder w/ vet bills (or is that what a partial/full refund would essentially amount to?) since the breeder would incur those bills anyway.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:
> 
> Good point. If it's due to the flight, though, wouldn't it be resolved by now?


Not necessarily, middle ear issues can hang on for some time unfortunately. An immature middle ear with damage to it can cause issues for weeks - I am just not sure. I am just not sure if it affects dogs like it does people either. Just thought it was worth bringing up as something to investigate. I just know that some babies can have horrible issues with their ears when flying and she is a baby and just thought it made sense to mention.

Sorry about the double post - tried to edit and it just posted twice for some reason and it wont let me delete it.

I also agree with the vet teaching hospital - they can do amazing things.


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

after some thought, i would also get a test for tick borne diseases as that could cause some of these symptoms.
also, what kind of vaccinations has the pup had up to date? did the breeder do the vaccinating or her vet?
i seriously would not be getting any more vaccinations until you find out what the problem is. no unhealthy pet should recieve and vaccinations, or even a pet that your suspicious of having a problem. the wrong dosage of vaccines, or to many at once can also cause serious side effects.

debbie


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Another thing you might want to look into very quickly is health insurance for this pup before you go any further with any type of diagnosis. Just in case. Truly hoping she will just outgrow whatever it is and once she matures will be right as rain.

If there are health issues you might just need it. There are some good plans out there that are reasonable for a pup of her age.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: roxy84i cant see returning the pup would have a good outcome. the breeder would have to do something with that pup, right? either find out what is wrong herself at her expense, or....heaven forbid. optimally, there should be help from the breeder w/ vet bills (or is that what a partial/full refund would essentially amount to?) since the breeder would incur those bills anyway.


Most good breeders will take the pup back and place them in a special needs home where they get good care. I would expect that this breeder (who has a good reputation) would do the same.


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

i was wondering also about some type of inner ear problem, which can certainly cause coordination and balance problem is dogs.


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: Calember
> 
> I would expect that this breeder (who has a good reputation) would do the same.


is this the same breeder who is breeding a grossly oversized male to a female who was not even a year old? is this what a good breeder does? do i have my facts wrong? or can you breed in this fashion ans still have a "good reputation?" im not being flippant, im just asking since i admittedly know very little about good breeders and their accepted practices in the field.

edit: sorry, i dont want this to get into some heated discussion about breeders. hopefully, the owner will get some help with a diagnosos and this pup can live a long and happy life with her.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: roxy84
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Calember
> 
> I would expect that this breeder (who has a good reputation) would do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> is this the same breeder who is breeding a grossly oversized male to a female who was not even a year old? is this what a good breeder does? do i have my facts wrong? or can you breed in this fashion ans still have a "good reputation?" im not being flippant, im just asking since i admittedly know very little about good breeders and their accepted practices in the field.
> 
> edit: sorry, i dont want this to get into some heated discussion about breeders. hopefully, the owner will get some help with a diagnosos and this pup can live a long and happy life with her.
Click to expand...

Point well taken. No argument from me on that one.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I was also going to mention inner ear problems.

Another thing to explore is the type of household cleaners used in the home. Many are toxic,especially to a tiny puppy. They can cause all sorts of disorders.

Testing for TBD is good...but I am not sure the results would be accurate in a puppy so young. Maybe Lisa will see this and jump in.</span>


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: DianaMI looked at the mom's page. Did they just breed her only with OFA prelims?


Yes and she was only *7* months old when the prelims were done!







The dam is only *14* months old right now. (Will be 15 months on Firday.)


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Puppies having puppies... too bad. I'd love to see xrays of mom's and dad's spine/hips and appropriate tests done to see if anything cropped up there, especially the dam because she was so young when bred (and still is so young).

So if the puppy is otherwise acting fine, it's probably not in any pain or at least not much pain.... does anyone think a doggie chiropractor would be of any help here?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Did anyone notice what I thought I saw in the pictures of the parents? Or was I just staring at them too long like those pictures with the pictures in them?

I wouldn't touch a chiropractor without a diagnosis. Not for me, or my dog. Acupuncture yes, Reiki double yes. (from most to least in terms of possible negative side effects in my eyes) That's just me though! And I have a good human chiropractor.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quoteid anyone notice what I thought I saw in the pictures of the parents?


What DID you notice?











> Quote:I wouldn't touch a chiropractor without a diagnosis.


Good point, but would a chiro assist in the diagnosis in any way or do they just do adjustments? You can tell I visit a chiro!


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I didn't notice anything...

I'm having the worst time with all this. 
I should get the radiologist report tomorrow. 

We are really very good pet owners. But we can't afford to go the neuro route. We just got this **** puppy friday. I love her, but we have 4 kids to feed, a dane that needs allergy shots (and it has cost $2000 JUST to get his allergies diagnosed.)and zd ultra allergen free food. We can't do it. We paid for a healthy puppy, and if the x-rays show nothing, we either can return her, or keep her and wait and hope for the best. And hope it isn't a progressive neurological disorder. Because we just can't afford to get an MRI, and see specialists for a puppy we just paid $1500 to get here.

I understand the need to be a responsible pet owner. I do. But to what extent? How broke do you go? 

I'm contacting the breeder again after I talk to the vet after he gets the radiology report. I'll go from there. My husband says we should return her. It breaks my heart, but I don't fully disagree. This isn't what we paid for. And even if we DO get reimbursed for her cost, that won't even begin to cover neurologic testing. 

I hate this.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I'm uploading some new cute videos of her now... the way she was running around is giving me a little hope....


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

i can understand how you feel. its good the breeder will take her back, but the heartache and the attachment make it a hard decision. i would ask the breed what she would do with the pup if it went back.........
it is a crap shoot, the pup may very well grow out of it, or it may be a lifelong issue. this is a hard one for sure...............


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I know she doesn't look *right* still, but today was the first day she actually put her paws up on something and stood on her back feet without her legs buckling. 
She got really scared of our dane so I put him inside (this is the first time he ran around with her.)... that's him barking from the window. Notice in the video of her and Odin, that she actually took a couple corners without tumbling!! Please tell me this might be hopeful. 
She also ran up and down the stairs without falling and hesitating like she'd been before. 

I'm trying to keep my hopes low. But.... it's hard. 

link to the videos: There are 3 videos from today...
http://www.dropshots.com/strawhatbrat#date/2009-02-11/17:16:41

I know my dane is skinny... be assured he's under close veterinary care. The vet thinks he's skinny because of his numerous allergies. He's on meds now, so should hopefully start looking healthier!!


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

she looks much better in that video, almost dramatically more stable. she is actually running and turning without losing her hind end at every turn. not to say nothing is wrong, but there is a difference.


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

well possibly she is getting her sea legs so to speak. it sure is hopeful........


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

You think?? I sure hope so.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: debbiebit sure is hopeful........


I see it too, she's much better in that video. I don't know how tall those stairs are but my little DDR boy wouldn't have been able to do that at 8 weeks. 

She looks so much better and honestly, if I hadn't seen the other video, I'd say perfectly normal adorable rolley polley puppy. 

Did you ask the breeder about a sedative for shipment? That could do it.

Or what someone else brought up, inner ear problem from flying.

Or a sore behind because someone at the airline mishandled her crate.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I can still see a problem, especially when she falls over but I do think she looks more stable than in the other video. I wouldn't let her out with Odin unless he's on a leash though until he learns to be gentle. I had a foster pup whose leg got broken when a big dog fell on him. Totally a freak accident but your pup is tiny and obviously has an issue already so no need to take chances. 

Maybe it is some sort of inner ear thing from the airplane or some bruising that is now healing? 

Also, has your Dane been tested for EPI? Do Danes get EPI? Allergies in and of themselves don't normally cause malabsorption.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

He's had fecal and blood tests. His pancreas is fine. His liver is fine. He is just allergic to almost everything. including HUMANS. 
He's actually gained a couple pounds since he started his allergen injections.


----------



## Liesje

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> Maybe it is some sort of inner ear thing from the airplane or some bruising that is now healing?


good point


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Here is a silly question I know the love of a shepherd is great and I can understand why you want one but:

If you have a dog that has problems and it is costly and you have 4 children.. Why did you get or spend that much money on another dog?
German sheherds aren't cheap to take care of... 
I am not being mean or anything,,,, it's just I don't get spending a fortune on a puppy and then being upset if their is a problem.....


----------



## angelaw

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

it doesn't really matter now does it? the person has the dog now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> Quoteid anyone notice what I thought I saw in the pictures of the parents?
> 
> 
> 
> What DID you notice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:I wouldn't touch a chiropractor without a diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point, but would a chiro assist in the diagnosis in any way or do they just do adjustments? You can tell I visit a chiro!
Click to expand...

It's in a previous post on this thread. 

I have no idea if the chiro would be able to diagnose, but to me, I go cautious. I went to two chiros for my back after the doctor-one was wrong, one was right, but since it was "only" for me, I could express to the second one that OW, I still hurt-but more. If I pick wrong for my dog, before we know what we are dealing with...

PT was the thing that helped me-and with dogs you can do that as well, but I like to know the problem first. 

I am wondering if this dog was kept in tight quarters. We get wobbly puppies who have been crated for long periods of time in rescue. 

But my wondering isn't going to figure this out! I am glad she's doing better and hope that a reason can be found so that she can get the treatment she needs, and future cases could be avoided.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoHere is a silly question I know the love of a shepherd is great and I can understand why you want one but:
> 
> If you have a dog that has problems and it is costly and you have 4 children.. Why did you get or spend that much money on another dog?
> German sheherds aren't cheap to take care of...
> I am not being mean or anything,,,, it's just I don't get spending a fortune on a puppy and then being upset if their is a problem.....


That's offensive. Why did we spend the money on the dog? Because we saved for her. And she was supposed to come out of her crate HEALTHY. You don't get spending a fortune on a puppy, and being upset that there's a problem? Really? I should be happy that I am faced with these decisions? Seriously? Or am I not understanding what you're saying..... because I could have 12 kids and Odin, and be a millionaire, and I'd still be upset we're faced with this ordeal. 
I could drop $2400 on an MRI, But I won't. And while I say that we can't "afford" to go further with neuro testing, my husband WON'T. HE thinks we should just send her back to the breeder. And it's really crappy that it's even an issue in the first place. We PAID for a healthy puppy. And she might be fine. But she might not be. All I am trying to do here is find out. And we might not find out without expensive testing. Testing that my husband is NOT going to agree to because, again, we paid "a fortune" for a healthy puppy.
Scout cost $1500 to get here, $325 in vet bills so far, plus the prospect of $2400 for Neuro testing/MRI? And that doesn't include any treatment. 
And you don't understand WHY I'm upset?

Even IF we got a refund for the puppy and kept her as allowed by the contract, the refund doesn't even begin to cover the neuro testing.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I completely understand why you are upset.

Do be sure that NO vaccines are given until you get this figured out.

A couple of things. 

Things like lyme can be transferred from the mom to the pup, lyme can cause neurological problems....it's not completely out of line to think that there might be tick disease involved here. Not a classical representation, but who can say what is classical in an 8 week old pup?

The other is that I would get to a chiropractor ASAP. If you have an AVCA certified chiro near you, and particularly one that is a chiro for humans with this certification, then that one would be my preference. Other chiros are vets, and that would be okay too. Chiros *do* receive extensive training -- they just don't go crazy adjusting. The spine and the nerves are what they are trained to work on, and some chiros are also very good at joints and extremeties. On a more practical level, it's not that expensive to get an evaluation, and I bet you can even get a phone conversation for free. I could completely see something happening in transport, and if it really is a misalignment, you want to get this pup back on the right track -- any misalignment, particularly now, sets the pup up for a cascade of problems down the road. And if it is a misalignment, none of those other specialists can address it.

There is a link to search for a chiro at the top of this page: http://www.avcadoctors.com/


----------



## emjworks05

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

newpuppyfor6, I would absolutely feel the same way as you. I cant imagine how you feel, and i hope that everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

No vaccines, got it. 
I'll research and ask the vet about Chiropractics, and possibly accupuncture. 

She could be just fine. But how much do we spend to find that out? 

I love her, my kids love her, and she loves US! 
My husband hasn't even met her yet, so he's better at being objective. Unfortunately. Plus, as much as he loves our dog(s) he's pretty old fashioned about how far you should go with vet care. 

This may very well be the whiniest statement typed out by me, but this Just. Isn't. Fair.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

No. It isn't fair. For everyone concerned, including the pup. Feel free to whine a bit, I would.

I have a dog that was severely damaged by her vaccines by the time that she was 8 months. Not fair.

The good part is that they don't realize how unfair it is.

Most likely your vet will be very against a chiropractor, perhaps more receptive to acupuncture. That at least describes the typical vet. Even my vet that does acupuncture and sees how well my dogs and others have responded does not recommend it for her clients. The bias is pretty odd. Very similar to the human medical profession.

I understand the husband "objective" thing. Might be called objective, or just a different philosophy. We have similar issues here. Much of the time we operate on the "don't ask, don't tell" philosophy. DH just thinks of the vacation home that we could probably afford if it weren't for the dogs


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

i posted earlier in this thread about vaccinations, and definitely stay away from them until you figure out what this is. also, i just picked up that allergy shots were given, maybe side effects from those? its a pretty young age for allergy shots, maybe that is causing some temporary equilibrium issues? 

i don't think it was appropriate to ask why the OP wanted a pup with 4 kids. responsible people buy pups all the time with families.
i really sympathize in a big way on this, it stinks! thats a huge amount of money to shell out for a young pup., and it could be just the beginning. i am sooooo hoping its just a temporary issue.....

debbie


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6 but this Just. Isn't. Fair.


I am not sure what I would do in your shoes, but I agree it is not fair. I am not the best one to give advice as I am a bit scarred having lost 4 dogs in as many years. 2 to chronic illness (prematurely at 3 and 5), 1 to a poisoning at 4 and 1 to old age at 18.

My last loss was particularly hard and she was a LCGSD that had more issues that I can count. FCP, UAP, DJD, allergies and finally Scolyossis that rendered her unable to walk on her back legs and with her front legs being so bad, I finally made the hard unselfish decision to put her down at age 5. She had 3 major surgeries throughout her short life and more tests than I can count. Vet bills easily were over $10,000 over her life, but the joy of having having had her in my life was worth it to me. My breeder refunded me all of my money and was very supportive, but unfortunately it is what it is. Purebred dogs these days just have lots of health issues and I understand that and accept that I have at least a 25% chance with any dog that I get as a purebred pup, that they could have an issue. I just hope that the issue is controllable and does not ruin me financially. 

As far as the cost of raising a GSD, that too is pretty expensive. I have two right now and with food, treats, supplements etc it cost me well over $400 a month just for basis care. That does not include vet costs and while both are healthy, they do from time to time need vet attention. One recently needed her anal glands removed because of issues, (just like a kid would need their tonsils out ) and that was $600.00. She is actually my healthiest of all of the dogs I have owned but she had this small issue that needed attention. My point being that even healthy dogs have minor issues and it can cost a lot of money.

Had I known in the beginning what my wonderful LCGSD girl would face, would I have returned her - that is a very hard question as it was love at first sight. I probably, no I know, that I would have kept her, but my kids are all grown now and I did not have that responsibility any more to worry about. 

If your husband is not willing to allow you to get the proper treatment for her to keep her comfortable (and I can truly understand where he is coming from, as I am sure he is just looking out for the financial well being of his family) it may be best to return her now. Will it be hard, you bet, but it may be easier now to do so and save a lot of future real heartache both emotionally and financially. You are right, it can cost a fortune to keep a dog with potential issues. Are you ready to put her down prematurely if she truly has issues that they cannot help. That may hurt more than returning her now. Just giving you some things to think about. 

My only real regret looking back is that I did not get health insurance the day I got each of my dogs. It would have really helped me financially to offset all of the expenses.


----------



## Doc

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Let's remember this is a 8 week old pup. Hopefully it has only had one "puppy shot" at 8 weeks. How about the dam and sire? If they are huge dogs, perhaps the pup has slower developmental traits especially in the hips. Everyone seems to agree that the pup looks better in two days and hasn't had any meds or manipulations. Were mom and dad OFA'd? How about the sibblings? I know mom is young but what about her parents?

I would be incline to have a long talk with the breeder. Have a list of questions written down. Cover everything. The birth, first two weeks, how mom did with the litter Etc. What vaccine was given. when was she weaned, what was she weaned on, Was she inside or outside, concrete or other, and anything else you can think of.

After getting those things answered, then think about what actions to take. It may be one of those cases that time will solve. Negoiate a return timeframe with the breeder if you think you will return the pup.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Debbie, the allergy shots are for their great dane. Newpup - a pancreas that's normal on regular blood tests isn't the same as testing for EPI, they are different tests. Btw, my girl is allergic to humans too...


----------



## BritneyP

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: DianaMI looked at the mom's page. Did they just breed her only with OFA prelims?


Yep! Because if you look at her date of birth, she was only about 12 months old when she was bred.









to the OP, I'm very sorry you have to deal with this. Your little girl is just darling.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: BritneyPYep! Because if you look at her date of birth, she was only about 12 months old when she was bred.


How is this supposed to be helpful to the OP who has this puppy and is in love with it?


----------



## angelaw

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I believe it was an answer to a question posted right above it???


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Yes - people keep bringing up and it's making me a bit nuts becuase the OP already has the puppy and has stated several times that she thought she did her homework. The OP obviously understands that now but at this point, what is raggin on the breeder doing to help the pup?

I personally think it's going to make the OP shy away from this board where she could get some great help for her pup - the OP a first time GSD owner...


----------



## kleinenHain

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I agree with Jenn. Nothing you say about the breeder is going to help the pup.


I had a pup that had pano so bad he couldnt even walk for months. this started at 10 plus weeks ended about 5 or 6 months. once he hit 6 months I took him and had his hips xrayed they came back from OFA Excellent. 

Not saying this pup might have pano but....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Let's keep this health related and productive so that we can provide help and support. You guys can debate the finer points of breeding over on the breeder boards if you want to continue that line of thought. 

When I had a vet that destroyed my dog's immune system for life, it just made me ill and physically nauseous when I thought about it, at least when I wasn't blind with anger. That stuff isn't productive here. What is productive is finding a way to proovide support for newpup and for Scout. She is one heck of a cute pup. 

Newpup, do you know what your next step is?


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

first, Scout is running around like a maniac and I think she's doing even better today. 

Second, in defense of the breeder, my husband said that he thought he remembered reading this was accidental. Which would explain why the young dog had puppies, because to me the breeder seems really smart and knowledgeable. So (general)you can stop commenting on the breeders ethics, because no one knows the whole story. 

I'm not sure of our plans.... if Scout continues to improve, great. If not, my husband wants to send her back. 

We didn't buy the puppy clueless about the costs of raising a dog. Obviously, Odin is on $90/bag food and eats 16 cups a day. He has allergen injections and had to undergo extensive testing. We take care of our pets, and are prepared to pay for veterinary care when our pets need it. But this is something we shouldn't be faced with immediately. And it's not something that my husband is willing to shell out the money for. Especially if we paid for a healthy puppy and didn't get one. (AND I hope she's just quirky and continues to get better... I am hopeful, but realistic too.)


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I think it would be best to negotiate the timeframe to return the pup and in the meantime wait and pray that the problem goes away. The pup does not appear to be in pain, it is happy; hopefully this is a developmental phase that will go away.
Best wishes to the baby and the family.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

The radiologist found a small femoral fracture, so it seems we won't need to see neuro!
BUT... 
Our vet ordered her to a few weeks of kennel rest. And also said that we could see an orthopedic surgeon. Said that if it's on the growth plate and doesn't heal correctly, she might have a bone growth problem on that leg which can lead to arthritis and hip problems later. He said an option was a surgery where pins are placed....

Does anyone have any experience there?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Maybe you can send the x-rays for an ortho consult? The ortho specialist should be able to tell you whether surgery is needed. If it is a fracture, I would definitely keep her still especially off the stairs.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I'm glad she seems better today and you found the problem! Did the vet suggest casting her leg or just try to keep her quiet? 

Don't know anything about fractures in a puppy so young. One of my dogs was 4 when he broke his leg in 6 places and fractured his pelvis. He was not crate trained so keeping him quiet was hard - he ate the first cast becuase an infection started where they put the pin in his leg... it didn't go well!


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

The vet suggested keeping her quite. She's an angel in her kennel, so that's good. He also suggested the ortho consult. I'm going to see if I can get an orthopedist to look at the films.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

It's going to be hard with your little girls who want to play with the newpup. Maybe you could teach her to play roll it - roll the ball with her nose or foot while she's laying down. At least at 8 weeks old they do want to sleep all the time.

Def. go for the ortho consult and let everyone know - we're all rooting for your little angel.


----------



## Chicagocanine

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: DocWere mom and dad OFA'd? How about the sibblings? I know mom is young but what about her parents?


If you look at the link that was posted on the first or second page of this thread, they have photos of the OFA papers. The sire's says OFA good hips and normal elbows, dam is just prelims says good hips/normal elbows. If you look around the site a bit more they have OFA info for their other dogs so I looked up the sire and dams parents... Sire's parents I could only find the dam who is OFA 'fair' hips and normal elbows. The dam's parents were sire:OFA excellent hips, normal elbows; dam: OFA good hips, normal elbows.


----------



## Doc

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Since the bone structure is still developing, it may just be a growth phase. I am the eternal optimist and think the pup will grow out of it. Just try to keep her calm while the "fracture" heals. Just curious - what side has the fracture? right or left? At 8 weeks, aren't the bones more spongy than hard? You might want a pad or doggie bed for her to sleep on. My fingers are crossed and wishing you good luck.


----------



## emjworks05

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*








defiantly hoping for the best, please keep us updated.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: DocSYou might want a pad or doggie bed for her to sleep on.


Crib mattresses are good too - something the OP might have lying around. My pup has pano and he loves his crib mattress. Doesn't try to eat it either - which really surprised me! I put a sheet on it to keep it clean and he's never even taken the sheet off.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I guess a fracture could have happened any time, during transport, running up the stairs, playing with the other dog or kids, or before transport. You will probably never know.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I know it didn't happen here, she came out of the crate like this. 

She also didn't start trying the stairs until after the x-ray. 
I don't know if it was there before the flight or if it happened during the flight. We'll never know, I suppose.


----------



## Alto

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote: The radiologist found a small femoral fracture


Did the vet also go on record stating that this <u>would </u>cause the symptoms you're seeing? that there are no underlying neurological issues? (in his opinion)
If you're considering pet insurance, I'd want a second opinion on file. 

You already have one dog with major issues, I completely understand wanting a 'normal' dog this time around.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6I know it didn't happen here, she came out of the crate like this.
> 
> She also didn't start trying the stairs until after the x-ray.
> I don't know if it was there before the flight or if it happened during the flight. We'll never know, I suppose.


May be too late, but worth a shot. Did you say anything the first time she came out of the crate when you picked her up at the shipper. If you're claiming she came out of the crate this way and your breeder claims she was heathly going in to th eshipper, maybe there is some possibility of remibursement+ from the shipper? Was the shipment insured?

Great that something was found and you have a course of action. I don't envy you keeping an 8 week old (plus some two footed little ones!) quiet for a while.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Wow, who woulda thunk it?

If at all possible, I would try to get around this without placing anything permanent in the body (like pins).

I think that Alto had a great point -- are they clear that this would cause the symptoms that you are seeing?


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Wow, a fracture... poor little thing. I agree with clarifying if the fracture is causing the symptoms and also seeing an ortho if possible.



> Quote:You already have one dog with major issues, I completely understand wanting a 'normal' dog this time around.


I totally agree! I don't know why people were mentioning your financial situation. You have a Dane and four kids and we all know that if all of them were healthy they would still suck your wallet dry! I totally understand wanting a healthy dog that mostly needed just the preventative care. I hope the fracture is a minor one and your pup can get back to normal quickly.


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

The femur is one of the most difficult bones in the body to break - to me, it would seem that there would be an obvious action that led to these femoral fracture. Granted, puppies are small and the bones are not as tough as they will be, but still ... this is not a normal situation.

Keeping the puppy quiet is going to be difficult but if you don't then she's likely to have more problems. I would take advantage of all the toys you can - learn to use kong toys that are stuffed with bits of biscuit and peanut butter or squeeze cheese (freezing them helps them last longer), as well as chew bones, etc. Play little mental games where you scatter some newspapers or towels on the floor and hide little bits of treats under them, so she has to search them out. Any sort of quiet game will help exercise her mentally, which will help tire her out.

Personally I think you got totally taken by the breeder. While I realize that the injury could possibly have happened during transit, there is enough on the breeder's website to convince me that this breeder is willing to mislead and misinform. I hope you get back most, if not all, of your money. You have all the right in the world to be upset - you should have had a healthy puppy come out of that kennel, especially given the amount you paid! 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

It's actually near the femoral head/growth plate, which is easy to injure in a growing puppy (from what I've read so far...)

It will definitely be an adventure keeping her quiet. 

I'm not sure how to go about asking for any sort of reimbursment... The dog was insured for $1000, but again, how can I prove where it happened, on the airplane or at her old home? 
I don't really know my options here...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I don't how assertive you are but this is a case where you will need to push for help. You have a really good case but you are going to have to figure out what you want and ask for it. If you send the pup back then the breeder will have to fix the problem so she might as well give you money to fix the problem. 

I had a foster puppy who broke his femur. I actually mentioned the accident above when I saw your pup playing with your day. Another dog fell on him when they were playing and his leg broke pretty badly. We got x-rays at the regular vet and then took him for an ortho consult. He had to have surgery to set the leg and then was casted. He got a couple of new casts and it actually took about 3 months to fully heal. He had strict instructions to be kept quiet so that the leg did not heal poorly.







He was a working line pup so keeping him quiet was really, really difficult. His leg healed perfectly though--you would never know it today. 

It sounds like your pup's break is not as severe, which is excellent.


----------



## Alto

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote: I'm not sure how to go about asking for any sort of reimbursment... The dog was insured for $1000, but again, how can I prove where it happened, on the airplane or at her old home?
> I don't really know my options here...


I would be focusing on the breeder as she has the vested interest in this pup.

Start by going to your vet & getting a copy of all records.
Ask your vet to write up a formal statement, indicating his findings, reasonable traumas that might result in such a fracture (is it even reasonable that this may've happened in transit?), treatment recommendations & time required for healing, potential longterm health issues (cost estimates for these would also be helpful)
Ask if there is anyway to estimate the time of the fracture.
Discuss the possibilty/availability of hydrotherapy or any other therapies that may improve the longterm prognosis - have cost estimates for these when you approach the breeder.

Take a look at your puppy contract & make sure there is nothing in there that you have omitted to do that may void the contract.

Write everthing down that you wish to discuss with the breeder - so you don't get flustered & forget half of your planned discussion.
Either email or call the breeder (whichever you feel more comfortable with).

The breeder may surprise you & immediately offer a replacement pup or refund or assistance with vet fees etc.
Remember, you didn't do anything wrong - you have every right to expect the breeder to support you. 

Have you let the breeder know that the pup has problems that are still being assessed by your vet?


----------



## maggs30

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6The radiologist found a small femoral fracture, so it seems we won't need to see neuro!
> BUT...
> Our vet ordered her to a few weeks of kennel rest. And also said that we could see an orthopedic surgeon. Said that if it's on the growth plate and doesn't heal correctly, she might have a bone growth problem on that leg which can lead to arthritis and hip problems later. He said an option was a surgery where pins are placed....
> 
> Does anyone have any experience there?


My newest kitten, 4 months old, was shoved into the corner by my two sliding GSD's on hard wood floors. The accident resulted in the head of the femur breaking off, and the top of the femur cracking. Tiger had surgery two weeks ago. The head of the femur was removed, and a pin was put in the top to fix the crack at the cost of $600. They said he will need another surgery in 4 more weeks to remove the pin and wire in the femur to the tune of another $200 or so. From what they have told me and all my questions, after the pin is removed there will be no long term affects or growth problems. His did not crack on a growth plate thank goodness. In your situation, I would have the surgery done as to elevate any long term problems and to be sure the bone healths properly and strong enough for his adult weight. I don't know if they are suggesting to you that the pin come out after it's healed or not, but I was told that if the pin was left in, it could cause problems in a year or two. I suggest strongly that it is done though so that 6 months from now there is not the need for amputation from his leg not growing with his body, or a poor pup with one leg 5 inches shorter than the others. That was my worst fear was the kittens leg not growing. 

Edited to add the kitten has to be in a small cage for 6 weeks from the day of surgery and then so far an undetermined amount of extra time after the second surgery. It is very very hard to have to cage them like that, but I don't want any additional problems.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I'm thinking it really isn't your case to have to prove. You paid for a healthy puppy and the puppy came to you with an injury. You go directly to the breeder with this issue. If the breeder contends they put the puppy on the plane healthy...then it is their responsibility to go after the airline. 

Like a car accident. Your insurance company goes after the person that directly hit you...and if they hit you because someone else shoved into them...then they in turn have to go after that person. 

Anyway...not an expert...just thinking...that's how it should work? 

I hope your puppy heals soon. I had to crate confine a puppy with a leg injury once. She healed beautifully. Best of luck to you


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Tri-shep, I'm glad they recommended that extra surgery to remove the pin in your kitten. My dog has hardware in her and I think it has caused her meultitudes of pain over the years. I wasn't told I had the option of having it removed, and now it has been too long. 

Calember, what a tough short life for your LCGSD


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

My pup had a growth plate injury but in the elbow. I was also told about surgery if the growth plate didn't close.

My boy did not have nero symptoms but was in a lot of pain if he moved the wrong way. It was a very hard puupyhood.

Finally the solution came from an equine vet. I cannot remember the name of the proceedure. The dogs blood was taken and spun down and then the serum was injected into the growth plate.

Quincy had it done twice. The whole cost was about $500.00 which is considerably cheaper not to mention less invasive than surgery.

The Doctor said Quincy had a lot of swelling and fluid on the growth plate and was not optimistic.

Quincy has not limped a day since the FIRST injection. Growth plated closed normally and is 100%.

I will try and find the name of the proceedure. Not many small animal vets do it but the university would.


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Funny I also have a dog that is on allergy injections and now doing great. She was not allergic to humans but to dog food and cats.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

The films are being sent to the orthopedist. I guess it's not 100% completely clear if it is a fracture...

I'm not even sure what's going on. I'll know more after the ortho vet looks over the films. Hopefully soon.


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*










hopefully, this pup will have a long and distinguished career on this site.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Sure hope you get some real answers soon.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTSure hope you get some real answers soon.


I hope so too. Keep us UTD, we're all pulling for the little cutie. Hint hint, more baby pictures would be very nice.


----------



## Kava3

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

If your breeder gaurenteed your pup, then you should be able to send a copy of the diagnosis and the vet bills. I would request at the very least a refund on your puppy or give the breeder the option of splitting vet cost for treatment. At the very least you should get your money back.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:Write everthing down that you wish to discuss with the breeder - so you don't get flustered & forget half of your planned discussion.
> Either email or call the breeder (whichever you feel more comfortable with).


Excellent suggestion. Also, before you call/write, be very clear with yourself as to what you expect in terms of keeping/returning the pup, partial/complete refund, payment of vet bills, help with future problems arising from this & what limitations do either of you have in terms of time, money etc. 



> Quote:I'm thinking it really isn't your case to have to prove. You paid for a healthy puppy and the puppy came to you with an injury. You go directly to the breeder with this issue. If the breeder contends they put the puppy on the plane healthy...then it is their responsibility to go after the airline.


I agree. I can't be certain, but I believe the breeder will agree with your assessment as well, Mary Ann.

Both of my GSDs came from this breeder. She's been eminently fair, honest & reasonable with me. Other people I know who have her dogs, (including a couple from this board), have also been pleased with both her service & their dogs. NewPup, I believe Robin will work very hard to make it right for you & your pup. You've stated several times that you're already loving your pup. I soooo understand that. From the beginning Djibouti just felt *perfect*. Wherever he goes he melts hearts & reaps smiles. He's into his buttheaded teen stage & even at his most devilish I've gotta laugh & find that I just love him all the more.

My older girl is 10 & is the paternal grandma to your pup. Sam(Samantha in Kody's picture pedigree) is healthy, active, stable, & utterly reliable, though a mite heavy in her senior years. My vet couldn't hide his chagrin when he 1st saw her. (His practice sees a lot of GSDs with wonky temperaments & serious health problems). By the time he completed his very thorouigh exam he was raving about her & calling her sweetheart!

NewPup, how much confidence do you have in your vet(s)? Many things, especially mild trauma/injuries, will resolve with the passage of time. Healthy, young pups tend to be strong, fast healers. IF the vet recommends expensive, exotic or especially invasive treatments you s/b certain the procedure is both necessary & beneficial. You should consult closely with Robin on this & keep her fully informed as to what your vet says/recommends, both because she's had many years of experience with pups & because you might be asking her to pay the bills. 

Me&Mine have all fingers & paws crossed for you & your precious baby. I truly believe it's going to be fine, but you're wise to jump on it immediately.


----------



## DHau

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I am really sorry that you have had to endure all this because the puppy is so cute. A lot of people previous to my post have given you excellent advice. 

Newpup, did you take the puppy within 24 hours of receiving the puppy to a vet? I ask because most breeders have this recommendation in their contracts. If you had, there would be no doubt that liability lies with somebody else for the vet bills you are now incurring.

I'm also wondering when the breeder had the puppy examined last by a vet before releasing it. If there are records indicating the puppy was perfectly healthy before shipping, then the liability falls with the airlines. I would get the name of the breeder's vet and contact him/her before making any requests.

Puppy crates are very small and if there is a bone fracture involved then it makes me think the pup fell somehow. Of course, nobody will step forward to accept liability. I am thinking that puppies are clumsy and fall all the time, but this situation makes me wonder how much force was endured to fracture a bone. What shape was the crate in when first seen? Is it possible the puppy was let out and injured while in the airline's care? I have never experienced shipping a dog. Are they padlocked or are the animals allowed to be released from the shipping crate during long transits? Maybe an employee was holding it and it jumped out of somebody's arms? Could the crate have fallen?

If this situation is not resolved amicably, I would be looking into taking the breeder to court because you did not get what you paid for. 

I hope whatever the dog has is curable with no long term side effects. If there is, I would side with the husband and return the puppy. I know it won't be easy because I had to do it once myself with another dog who had a heart murmur. You must think how it effects you and your family in the long run.

Good luck!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:I'm also wondering when the breeder had the puppy examined last by a vet before releasing it. If there are records indicating the puppy was perfectly healthy before shipping, then the liability falls with the airlines. I would get the name of the breeder's vet and contact him/her before making any requests.


very very good points!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:I'm also wondering when the breeder had the puppy examined last by a vet before releasing it. If there are records indicating the puppy was perfectly healthy before shipping, then the liability falls with the airlines. I would get the name of the breeder's vet and contact him/her before making any requests.
> 
> 
> 
> very very good points!
Click to expand...

That IS a good point, BUT I have never seen a vet want to watch a puppy walk. They are usually carried in and plopped down on the table. Poked and prodded and that is all.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

They have to be vet checked before shipping, so I assume she was. The breeder seems very nice, and she seems to know her stuff. I don't believe she'd send the puppy like this on purpose. 

Scout is doing well, she HATES her kennel rest, but I have to keep her on it until we find out for sure what's going on. I let her out for small amounts of time as long as she stays calm. She comes out after the girls are in bed too. Poor Odin gets kicked out of the room when Scout comes out. 

I left the room for a moment, and went upstairs this morning. Scout has been unable to climb the stairs so I didn't even worry. 
The next second, I look behind me and Scout is bounding up the stairs! The real stairs! Not little stairs like the backyard. 

I guess I need to buy yet another baby gate. Little stinker.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6I guess I need to buy yet another baby gate. Little stinker.


LOL, I'm glad she's doing well. It's not easy with a little german shepherd. A nice marrow bone from the grocery store might be the thing to keep her quiet and content in her crate. One for big Odin too becuase his one dog universe just exploded.


----------



## DHau

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6They have to be vet checked before shipping, so I assume she was. The breeder seems very nice, and she seems to know her stuff. I don't believe she'd send the puppy like this on purpose.
> I


I have heard some horror stories about dogs being shipped and they were not perfectly healthy. What can you do if you are in one state and the breeder is four states away? The breeder has your money and you have a dog. Some contracts have stated that if you go to court, you have to file in the breeder's county. Bad breeders are counting on no filing being done because of distance involved so they will get away with everything. So never assume. Did you get paperwork from your breeder showing the immunizations given by his vet? My breeder gave me copies of the shot records and dewormings from the vet. I would make a point of confirming everything you were told.

When my puppy went to the vet for shots, he usually checked the hips just to be sure things were progressing normally.


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

The health exam done for traveling purposes is mainly to make sure that the dog isn't actively ill (like with parvo) and isn't carrying any communicable diseases (like mange). Puppies are often just lifted onto a table to be looked at. Vets will generally listen to the heart/lungs, look at the eyes/mouth, and quickly check the skin. A temperature is usually taken, too. And that's about it. If you had a dog that was limping, a vet might not even notice it during a Health Certificate exam.

Ideally the pups have been fully examined by a vet prior to you buying one, and the breeder gives you the name of the vet so that you can speak directly to him about the health of that particular puppy. Waiting until you get the pup makes it much more difficult as you tend (we all tend) to get attached quickly.

Melanie and the gang


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6
> 
> I left the room for a moment, and went upstairs this morning. Scout has been unable to climb the stairs so I didn't even worry.
> The next second, I look behind me and Scout is bounding up the stairs! The real stairs! Not little stairs like the backyard.
> 
> I guess I need to buy yet another baby gate. Little stinker.


Ohhh - she sounds like a little love. While I am so sorry that it is a break, so sad, I am happy that there is hope that it COULD mend without any further issues. I am going to send positive thoughts to you and little Scout that this will end for you in a positive manner. Thanks for the updates on her progress.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Calember, what a tough short life for your LCGSD


While this may not be the proper venue for this, as this is Scouts link, while my girls life was tough at times and way too short, rest assured she really did have a good happy life, I made sure of it. Here is a link that shows her life. 

http://www.slide.com/r/tS__pISx4z_QnccIR...l&view=original


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Calember, what a beautiful slideshow. She was a special and loved girl. That had me in tears. 


Scout wants to run around. I went and bought a few new toys yesterday to make kennel time fun. I hope we hear from the vet tomorrow. She's chomping away right now, when she gets bored, I take her out for quiet games (which only lasts a short time), and then put her back with a new toy. She seems to be taking it pretty well, especially when I keep it interesting. It's so hard because she reeeeally doesn't act like she hurts. At all. 

On a side note, Odin had diarrhea all over the sun (dog) room yesterday, and then in the kitchen last night (I made him sleep there because I knew he had diarrhea... I am glad he wasn't sleeping in his regular place, by my bed!!) SO gross. Happy valentines day to me.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

I'm happy Scout is feeling good! This unfortuanate injury is going to teach her something very valuable for a GSD - how to be patient! Mental stimulation games are great for tiring her out.

Eww, sorry Odin isn't well. He's a big boy, bet that's not pretty.


----------



## Smithie86

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Our vet does a full check, including walking, etc.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:The breeder seems very nice, and she seems to know her stuff. I don't believe she'd send the puppy like this on purpose.


I agree. She is nice, but much more important, she's fair, honest, knowledgeable & easy to deal with. I'm full up on dogs for awhile, but I plan to get my next GSD will from her, too.


----------



## Kava3

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

There's another thread here titled Does anyone else have a dog from Royalair?"
Everyone seems really happy with thier dogs/pups. The breeder seems to be respectable.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: newpuppyfor6Calember, what a beautiful slideshow. She was a special and loved girl. That had me in tears.
> 
> 
> Scout wants to run around. I went and bought a few new toys yesterday to make kennel time fun. I hope we hear from the vet tomorrow. She's chomping away right now, when she gets bored, I take her out for quiet games (which only lasts a short time), and then put her back with a new toy. She seems to be taking it pretty well, especially when I keep it interesting. It's so hard because she reeeeally doesn't act like she hurts. At all.
> 
> On a side note, Odin had diarrhea all over the sun (dog) room yesterday, and then in the kitchen last night (I made him sleep there because I knew he had diarrhea... I am glad he wasn't sleeping in his regular place, by my bed!!) SO gross. Happy valentines day to me.


Glad that Scout is doing well! My puppy with the broken leg had to do crate rest too and he was none too happy about it either! 

Why don't you make a separate post about Odin in the health section. I think I remember reading that you feed him 16 cups of food a day. I realize he is skinny and has allergies but feeding too much in one day can overload their systems and cause diarrhea. Because gsds are especially prone to digestive problems there is a wealth of knowledge on this board that might help you help Odin.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Quote:It's so hard because she reeeeally doesn't act like she hurts. At all.


Hopefully it does not hurt her - it may just be weak and makes her fall down. The video that you showed, showed more of a weakness than pain. That should make you feel better I am sure. We get so attached to these guys don't we. When they hurt we hurt. You are doing a wonderful job with her and she is lucky to have you.

Sorry that you had such a hard Valentines Day with Odin. I always give my dogs pumpkin when they get diareah, but with Odin's allergies I would check with the allergy specialist first to make sure that this is not one of his allergins. It does help.


----------



## Chicagocanine

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*



> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesday
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:The breeder seems very nice, and she seems to know her stuff. I don't believe she'd send the puppy like this on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. She is nice, but much more important, she's fair, honest, knowledgeable & easy to deal with. I'm full up on dogs for awhile, but I plan to get my next GSD will from her, too.
Click to expand...

Actually I was previously planning to get my first GSD from Royalair. However I ended up getting an adult dog instead (not from a breeder.) Before this thread I had only heard good things from people who got dogs from them.


----------



## suerenn

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Newpuppy,

Any word yet? Hope all is well.


----------



## Calember

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Also wondering how the little one is faring. Any word if she is improving.


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*


----------



## DianaM

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Wondering how the little guy is doing as well. I'm hoping we can see some happy and playful photos of the little one getting into all sorts of mischief!


----------



## roxy84

any news yet?


----------



## newpuppyfor6

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

Scout is doing great.. she's still on kennel rest. We are going in for her follow up x-ray next week. She is still a bit clumsy, but runs up the stairs if she gets away from me. She is a great little dog. 

We had an orthopedist look at the films and he thought a pin was a bad idea because it would only cause further growth plate damage so it's really just a wait and see. 

I'll update with pictures and with the new results as soon as I get them!


----------



## roxy84

*Re: 8 week old puppy walks funny... video added*

thanks for the update. looking forward to some positive results and pictures.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

I just wanted to update since it's been so long that Scout has turned into a big sweet beautiful dog. She is so good with the kids. She still has a wonky walk, sort of drags her back feet a bit. The vet no longer thinks it was a fracture at all and thinks there is an actual issue with her hips. But she seems happy and isn't in any pain so we don't care. Only problem with her is that honest to God I think she wants to eat our cat. But only when the cat is on the other side of the glass door. She's our weird dog. Silly walk and all.


----------



## BowWowMeow

She is very cute. 

Have you had x-rays to determine if it is really hip dysplasia? If so there are supplements you can give her that will help.


----------



## newpuppyfor6

Since she is over 2 now I want to have her x-rayed. So at this years check up we'll likely do that.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Supplements and surgery... my cousin used to live with me and rescued a boykin spaniel with severe HD... like really severe. Surgery has made him an almost normal dog. He can run and jump and everything


----------



## Blazings

Glad to hear everything is going ok despite her funny walk


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

What a sweet heart! Love to see you put up 2 videos here so we can compare... the FIRST videos when you got her and the condition looked the worst (at 8 weeks old) PLUS a video of her walking/running around your yard today. Be interesting for us to all see...


----------



## Veronica1

She's beautiful.


----------



## msvette2u

The way she walks reminds me of a cerebellar hypoplasia dog, or nerve impairment. Not HD, really, but definitely nerve impairment. The only way you could see that would possibly be an MRI. Did the breeder ever refund any $$?


----------



## horsegirl

newpuppyfor6 said:


> He's had fecal and blood tests. His pancreas is fine. His liver is fine. He is just allergic to almost everything. including HUMANS.
> He's actually gained a couple pounds since he started his allergen injections.


he does not look that skinny.


----------



## horsegirl

horsegirl said:


> he does not look that skinny.


geeze two year old thread and I am commenting ... sorry!!!
she did turn into a cute dog,


----------



## marshies

Yes, I'm seeing the thread for the first time, and I'm wondering if you were successful in communicating with your breeder?


----------



## BlackPuppy

She grew up to be a really beautiful dog. What a sweetie!


----------



## Benjaminb

Any updates? How's she doing? Sorry I'm seeing this thread for the first time.


----------



## camperbc

Benjaminb said:


> Any updates? How's she doing? Sorry I'm seeing this thread for the first time.


As it has been 6+ years since the OP last wrote anything on this site, I doubt we will ever know. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------

